# small pump oilcan



## jonesie (Aug 17, 2010)

does anyone have plans that they would share to make a small pump oilcan, for putting oil into small oilers thanks jonesie


----------



## tel (Aug 17, 2010)

I usually just use a syringe, sans needle.


----------



## cfellows (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't have any plans, but have been thinking of building one like Find Hansen makes. I'm sure his just use a simple, 2 ball pump with plunger, similar to his fuel injection pumps.

Chuck


----------



## jonesie (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks chuck do you have a site for his ball plunger or or a site to buy his plans or to get them . i have seem the oilers and thing they would make a nice addition to an engine. thanks jonesie


----------

